# Atlantic Worldmaster



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all

I finally got myself a nice little vintage watch :thumbup:

I took the plunge after reading through this forum and trawling the web, then out of the blue spotted something i really liked the look of and low and behold it was a atlantic Worldmaster.

I will get some pictures up very soon so you can all see it as i think its worthy of a few views and comments, but i can start by telling you all its a manual wind swiss made 21 jewel and measures about 38mm including crown ( wow its funny how you pick up all the jargon after visiting forums and doing some research)

I have had it for about 2 weeks now and must say it is keeping great time and only lost a total of 5 minutes over 2 weeks which i think is great for a watch from the 50's.

anyways im away to take some pictures and will then upload them tomorrow for all to see and enjoy

cheers for now and thanks for all the great info this site has given me on my search :thumbup:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good catch!

I think MarkF had one of these... A nice watch if I remember right... Looking forward to the photos..


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Prettiest watch that I've ever owned, sold it twice to forum members then bought it back again.  Fetching daft money now.

They wear very large and are 42mm (inc crown) with 20mm lug spacing, mine has a hand wound Unitas 6300 movement but they are also regularly found with the ETA 2824 too.


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words and replies guys

My watch is different to this one shown but I must say that this one pictured is stunning and wish mine was as nice

I will get the pictures up shortly for all to see

Cheers


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

Here we go pictures added

I hope they are ok I just took them on my iPhone and uploaded with the photo bucket app so fingers crossed

I will do better ones when home with decent macro shots for detail


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

MarkF said:


> Prettiest watch that I've ever owned, sold it twice to forum members then bought it back again.  Fetching daft money now.
> 
> They wear very large and are 42mm (inc crown) with 20mm lug spacing, mine has a hand wound Unitas 6300 movement but they are also regularly found with the ETA 2824 too.


mark , how many watches have you sold then bought back ?  , im almost tempted to buy anything you sell on here as its almost a dead cert you will want it back at some point so no money would be lost nce i got bored of it 

...nice watch btw


----------



## Mr Whimpy (Jan 14, 2012)

The face on my one could really do with a clean i think to bring out its beauty and a brown leather strap would finish it off a treat too


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way, Atlantic was a trade marl by the Ed. Kummer AG from Bettlach (=Atlantic SA, =Fabrique d'Horlogerie Ed. Kummer SA).


----------



## miroman (Dec 12, 2011)

MarkF said:


> Prettiest watch that I've ever owned, sold it twice to forum members then bought it back again.  Fetching daft money now.
> 
> They wear very large and are 42mm (inc crown) with 20mm lug spacing, mine has a hand wound Unitas 6300 movement but they are also regularly found with the ETA 2824 too.


Amazing watch. This is my preffered model form the vintage watches. I like the white dial more tha the black, also numbering 2-4-6 more than 3-6-9. And this is the best looking used watch I've seend (I've seen only one NOS in better condidtion).

It's design is so intransitive, that then new 're-issue' copy a lot of this 60's design.

Regards, Miro.


----------

